# [Biete] Simatic Net CP Industrial Ethernet



## Lipperlandstern (11 März 2010)

*[Biete] Simatic Net CP 343-1 Industrial Ethernet*

Ich habe hier einen CP für Industrial Ethernet 6GK7 343-1EX21-0XE0 Firmware V1.1

Bei Interesse bitte ein PN an mich

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 April 2010)

Braucht den keiner so ein Teil ?

Ich würd auch gegen ne CPU (irgendwas mit -2DP) tauschen.


----------



## dizzi33 (19 April 2010)

*brauche so ein ding*

hallo, brauch so was zum spieli, spieli, sollte dementsprechend günstig sein.

lg

dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 April 2010)

dann musst du dir was anderes zum spielen suchen.........


----------



## dizzi33 (20 April 2010)

*Cp 343-1*

hallo, warum so unfreundlich?

du könntest mir ja sagen was du für die 343 haben willst, bevor du mich lapidar in die wüste schickst. günstig heißt nicht billig.

lg

dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 April 2010)

550€ inkl Versand.... Unverhandelbar .........


Unfreundlich ??? du hast mich noch nicht Unfreundlich erlebt


----------

